# Colorado Springs Cg



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

End of May, planning a trip to Canon City and Colorado Springs, via Raton Pass in New Mexico, and Pueblo, CO.

We're gonna spend a week, and need a nice place to park, to be our Base Camp.

A few questions from this flat-lander:

Is it too late to reserve a good spot?
Should I stay low in Colorado Springs, or tow the thing into the mountains?
Is May prety safe, weather-wise?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Do you have any kids? If so we love the Jelly stone in Canon City, just across from the Royal Gorge. It's an older CG but it has everything you need, full hookups, no cable or Internet. Pool, hot tub, candy bar bingo gets me every time, great staff and clean but again it's old. This is really a site for the kids though. If you do go Tell Danny and Gwen Bill said Hi action

Edit to the rest of your question. May "should" be safe. We started camping in April last year, the nights were cold but the day temps in the 60's or so, by May... Well this is Colorado and who knows but you should be fine. The nice thing about the state is it can be low 30's at night and 80's in the day.

No your not too late to reserve "most" around here.

My opinion is you should do fine here with your TT and TV setup in the mountains.

Bill.


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Do you have any kids? If so we love the Jelly stone in Canon City, just across from the Royal Gorge. It's an older CG but it has everything you need, full hookups, no cable or Internet. Pool, hot tub, candy bar bingo gets me every time, great staff and clean but again it's old. This is really a site for the kids though. If you do go Tell Danny and Gwen Bill said Hi action
> 
> Edit to the rest of your question. May "should" be safe. We started camping in April last year, the nights were cold but the day temps in the 60's or so, by May... Well this is Colorado and who knows but you should be fine. The nice thing about the state is it can be low 30's at night and 80's in the day.
> 
> ...


Hi We spent a wk at the "Garden of the Gods" campground and over the Memorial Daywk. We enjoyed it there we unhitched and drove through the Garden of the Gods just down the road. IF you like horseback riding there is a stable behind the campgr. that will trail ride you thru the Garden of the Gods. Also went into Co. Springs and shopped around and ate at some good rest. Took the train up Pikes Pk. Went to 7-Falls, Indian Ruins and visited the Broadmor Hotel. Did lots even though it rained for 4 days while we were there...YUCK! Could not wait to get back to warmer weather w/no rain in N.M. Although the whole trip was GREAT!! Good luck driving up Raton Pass. We only had our Tahoe then and it pulled our Outback25RSS just fine but now have the 350 Ford and would not do our Tahoe again on the Raton Pass, it slowed down but got us up and back. Worse part was climbing back the Pass.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## RICK R (Mar 15, 2005)

action Welcome to Colorado. My vote if you have kids is Jellystone-- close by is Royal Gorge which has all kinds of activities. This last year we stayed at Jellystone and next to them is a rafting company. We booked with them and recieved a discount for staying at the park. 
Did you want to do dry camping????? 
Outside of Woodland park is a nice NF campground you can reserve through 
Reserve America. The Colorado campground is close to a fish pond and trail area to and from campground. This area is close to Colorado Springs, Cripple Creek, Garden of Gods, Pikes Peak. 
and 
There is Mueller State park but make your reservations for this place soon.
Hope this will help

Rick R


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

RICK R said:


> action Welcome to Colorado. My vote if you have kids is Jellystone-- close by is Royal Gorge which has all kinds of activities. This last year we stayed at Jellystone and next to them is a rafting company. We booked with them and recieved a discount for staying at the park.
> Did you want to do dry camping?????
> Outside of Woodland park is a nice NF campground you can reserve through
> Reserve America. The Colorado campground is close to a fish pond and trail area to and from campground. This area is close to Colorado Springs, Cripple Creek, Garden of Gods, Pikes Peak.
> ...


I'm glad someone else loves Jellystone, I'll bet we camped 2 sites away from you last year, down on the premium sites you would have been site 42 next to the cabin.

Here is the link for Jellystone

Our son James had so much fun with Danny (the owner) and his tractors and Yogi on the hay rides that he's having a Yogi 3rd birthday party in Feb and yes Danny and Gwen are going to bring Yogi to his party as a surprise.

We have been camping there for a few years so they know us pretty well, so on our maiden voyage with the Outback we had problems with the black tank not draining, long story short mislabeled tanks but Danny said pull it up to the main dump and we'll get the clog out, he dropped everything to help. Gwen is just as helpful always giving the kids candy and hugs or extras at the pancake breakfast.

Bill.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

We spent a week 2 years ago at The Garden of the Gods. Nice people and lots of group entertainment . We had a great time at the zoo, royal gorge and pikes peak. If you have kids Santa's workshop is a must.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks, everybody. And yes, we have a boy, 9, and a girl, 6. I guess I should add that to the sig.

I think we will try the Jellystone. It's right in the middle of what we want to do. Thanks for all the great ideas, myabe i can return the favor someday.


----------

